# Kernel options for Nvidia GTX 460

## audiodef

Do I need to set any specific kernel options for this card? I don't see any helpful information for it in lspci, although it of course shows up.

----------

## Gusar

Open driver (nouveau) or closed? For closed, you don't need anything and it would in fact be better if there's nothing nvidia related in the kernel. For open, you either activate CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU in the kernel (it's in staging), or you install the nouveau-drm package.

----------

## krinn

for the nvidia-drivers

mtrr is a needed

and watch out the rivafb option

i think some virtualisation guest when loaded too

and with the newer kernel, my card can't init itself (but still the driver can be load) if i allow intel iommu to be run (so i need to disable with iommu=off). the intel iommu is not selectable/disable, autoselect by using the dma remapping

so disable dmar (dma remapping) autoloading

CONFIG_DMAR=y

# CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON is not set

----------

